# Choke Canyon



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Went fishing at Choke and took the camera. The turkeys are still at it.
The second shot is of a fellow that showed up at the cleaning station looking for a handout.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice shots. That is a big old boy. Haven't seen one that big in awhile.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great photos. That 2nd one is hilarious! I hope y'all threw him some chum.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Great photos. That 2nd one is hilarious! I hope y'all threw him some chum.


I gave him a small crappie filet. Went down in one gulp.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wonderful as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Caption the 2nd photo.

"Hey, what about me?"


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Pics!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I took a number of shots of the Egret and this one just seemed to stand out to me.


----------

